# Knife blanks



## Texasstate (Nov 20, 2018)

Does anyone make knife blanks ?


Looking for a fixed blade hunter “style” knife 
Something that won’t break the bank


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 20, 2018)

@NYWoodturner @robert flynt


----------



## Wildthings (Nov 20, 2018)

I don't know what your bank is but here's some good blanks that I have tried

Texas Knife Supply

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 20, 2018)

Woodcraft also


----------



## rocky1 (Nov 21, 2018)

USA Knife Maker

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## robert flynt (Nov 21, 2018)

Jantz Knife Supply

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 21, 2018)

robert flynt said:


> Jantz Knife Supply


I could not remember the name- I have bought from them. Nice stuff. Thanks


----------



## Steve Smith (Nov 22, 2018)

I have purchased blanks from Texas Knife Supply and https://www.knifekits.com/vcom/index.php


----------



## SubVet10 (Nov 24, 2018)

+1 for Texas Knife Co, Woodcraft & Alabama Damascus


----------



## Strider (Nov 29, 2018)

I remember seeing a lot of blanks in the Smokey Mountain Knife Works shop. Online shop is also good. They have a long list of brands you might find suitable.


----------

